# Massive 8.9 quake rocks Japan



## GrauGeist (Mar 11, 2011)

Just heard the news that Japan was hit by a massive earthquake followed by a Tsunami...

Hoping that our friends and thier families over there are safe and out of harm's way.

Powerful 10m high tsunami hits Japan after massive 8.9-magnitude earthquake | The Australian


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 11, 2011)

My best wishes thoughts turn to Nihhon, with luck it isn't as bad as could be; I hope all the Japanese, forum members, their families, friends etc aren't affected badly and hopes the faults will stablise somewhat now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2011)

Unbelievable scenes on the News....thoughts and wishes from Oz to or Japanese friends and their families...


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2011)

Quakes are still coming one after another in the north-eastern part of the islands.
I and my family are OK but how some friends in my hometown there are is unknown as they are in blackout at the moment. I believe they would be fine too.

I know it's inappropriate to compare but, to make the situation easier to be understood, total damage would be far less than that of bombing by the B-29s during 1944-45.

Thanks for your care guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad you are ok Shinpachi, take care my friend....


----------



## starling (Mar 11, 2011)

Awful,truly awful.poor poepel.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to hear you and your family are okay, Shinpachi. I hope you get some good news from your friends soon.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 11, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to those affected. I know Shinpachi's from Japan and has checked in, do we have any other members in that part of the world?


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm happy to hear that you and your family is okay, Shinpachi-san.
I sure hope that you'll soon get a lot of good news about your friends.
I send my best wishes and prayers for you and your people over there.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2011)

Take care Shinpachi. I hope the tremors go away quickly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Take care, stay safe Shinpachi, your family and your friends!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone.
According to the news, more than eight million households are in blackout there now.
Railroads in Tokyo are all stopping to check security.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2011)

Good to hear you are OK Shinpachi. My thoughts and prayers to all affected.


----------



## Torch (Mar 11, 2011)

Just flipped on the news, terrible sights to see, Hang tough Japan......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2011)

Been watching the videos throughout the day here at work. 

Keep us posted Shinpachi, and you, your family, friends and countrymen are in our prayers.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2011)

To the worse, the first nuclear power plant in Fukushima Prefecture is in danger of meltdown.
At 21:23 JST, evacuation order has been just issued for the residents of about 1,500 within the radius of 3km.

Power supply to the coolant pump stopped by the earthquake.
Standby generators were out of order by the seawater.
Backup battery is just running out.
Spare generators were brought in but the cooling water level is said continuing falling.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2011)

Shinpachi, what time was it there when the earthquake hit?


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2011)

It was 14:45, Thor.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan is in our prayers today. Keep us posted. We are with you in spirit if not in person.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 11, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to those affected. I know Shinpachi's from Japan and has checked in, do we have any other members in that part of the world?


I believe ppopsie is, not sure about any others, though.


----------



## Erich (Mar 11, 2011)

west coast to be hit by Tsunami, they are starting to close portions of HWY 101 on my Oregon coast. Shinpachi and your Familie ............. be well and please continue to keep us posted. Hawaii may get a good hit on it too.

Crazy times we live in


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks again guys for your care.
I guess that ppopsie could not come home last evening if he works in Tokyo.

According to the latest news about the nuclear power plant, cooling water level must be 5 meters above the nuclear core but it is now fallen to 3.2 meters.
Effort to cool is said continueing at 23:00.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 11, 2011)

The water level is confirmed raised to 3.4 meters now.
It is said 'stabled'.

I can go to bed now.
Thank you very much!


----------



## imalko (Mar 11, 2011)

Been fallowing the events on the news. Terrible tragedy. Our thoughts and prayers are with the Japanese people. Best wishes to all.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 11, 2011)

I just watched the danish news, they covered the earthquake massively, also because there's many danes living, working and travelling to Japan.
I was shocked, that earthquake was massive! 8.9 on the Richter scale!
They showed the effects of the tsunami and of the quake itself.
Japan and her people - and the affected countries in the region is definitely in my prayers!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2011)

Cripes Shinpachi! I'm really glad to hear you and the rest of the familly is safe - my prayers for all the other famillies.......and the Nuke Power Plant.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody I am OK so far. Tokyo and surrounding area seem almost without damage. I have been on duty with local fire brigade Tomorrow will be another busy day for us. Keep watching.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 11, 2011)

Google
This is Kesen-numa city at 2030hrs


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 11, 2011)

..and all of the forum mates who have family members and/or friends being in following prefecture should observe; Aomori, Iwate, Miyagi, Fukushima, Ibaraki, and Chiba. Cellphones are still in difficult condition but most public phones seem working in Yokohama, to certain extent.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 11, 2011)

Crazy, my prayers are with you guys. A friend of mine was over there for spring break. He posted this video of earthquake. Has to be scary.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yp2wcnPpwQ_


----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2011)

glad you guys are all ok, your all in my thoughts over there


----------



## mikewint (Mar 11, 2011)

Shinpachi, I echo all of the above comments, thank you for posting on the forum. When I heard the news this AM my first thought was of you and your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your country


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 11, 2011)

0359JST (1859Z) another big one hits northern Nagano in central Japan, quite far from the former ones. Taking just a nap is useless.


----------



## v2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Take care Shinpachi! Best wishes to you and all peoples in Japan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow ppopsie, glad you are ok too!


----------



## Erich (Mar 11, 2011)

this is a report of course nothing like what has happened to poor Japan but Crescent City right over the border of Oregon/Cali got smacked pretty hard, the docks and harbor are history, over 35 boats smashed up. Our fav restaurant on the dockside is gone ............. several folk are dead. 8 foot waves, would not surprise me there were sight-seer's out watching.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 11, 2011)

As much as I hate to hear ppopsie's report of a another temblor near Nagano, I am not that surprised. It seems to me that quakes in that area of the pacific are often in little clusters. 

Erich, I hadn't kept up with the tsunami as it struck the left coast of the US. i get so frustrated with the 24 hr news channels and trying to wade through all their chatter to get a reasonable (that means VERIFIED) report of what is happening.
My thoughts out to those affected, of course. I wonder if there are there forum members on the coastline, or close to it, other than yourself?


----------



## magnu (Mar 11, 2011)

Best wishes and prayers to our members and their nearest and dearest affected by the quake and tsunami.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2011)

Terrible to hear. 30ft waves is pretty scary. Hope everyone down that way is alright.


----------



## johnbr (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder what is going on earth now.There is so Manny very big quakes now.My heart go's out to all of the great people of Japan.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2011)

Shinpachi and Ppoppsie, I'm very relieved that you all and your families are ok. I didn't hear about this until after I got to work this morning and have been anxious to know how everyone is fairing in this disaster. I just wish now that there was something I could do to help. Again, I am glad you folks are ok.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 11, 2011)

I am also glad to hear that you guys are okay. Stay safe there. I heard on the radio that the Fukushima reactor is still in considerable danger. I have seen quite a bit of video on the TV and on the web and it looks devastating in Sendai and in the Miyagi prefecture. We will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 11, 2011)

Santa Cruz and Crescent City in California suffered damage from the tsunami wave here on the west coast of the US. 4 people were swept out to sea when they were taking photos of the tsunami. They were told to stay away from the beaches and they chose to go there. From what I heard, three were rescued and 1 is still missing. When you are advised to stay away, it's usually a good idea to heed that warning.

While we suffered some damage on the west coast, it is _nothing_ compared to what Japan has suffered.


----------



## Erich (Mar 12, 2011)

you are right of course Eric but tell that to those who lost all their livelihoods in those small vessels in Crescent City and Brookings. My wife has business this weekend on the coast so she will take some pics of Brookings- Harbor, the place is a disaster at the moment.

hang in there Japan !


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like one of the reactors blew out something around 1600jst.

Correction as of 1710jst: one of the buildings housing a reactor exploded and its external panels were blown off and only the framework remains.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2011)

My heart, thoughts and prayers goes out to all the affected!


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 12, 2011)

With such a loss of electricity around there may be power rationing implemented from tonight on. Therefore Shimpachi-sama, I believe you're living in very far from the damaged area so please let the other guys know about the things happening.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm glad you are OK, ppopsie
and Thanks everyone for your all warm words.

I had to go out today(and tomorrow too) as life in Osaka is going as usual.

Yes, one of the reactors exploded.
Evacuation area has been extended to radius 20 kilo meters just now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2011)

Good to hear ppopsie is ok too.....just read about the reactor...don't sound good...


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry Wayne. I must correct.

At 20:30, 30 minutes earlier, Government announced that the explosion was caused by hydrogen gas which was leaked from the reactor. The reactor itself is said not damaged but we have to pay attention to the fact that hydrogen was produced by 'meltdown' though they say that is limited partial. Their final solution is said to fulfill the reactor with the sufficient seawater.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 12, 2011)

Addition:

An expert says that they would be going to fullfil the drywell which surrounds the reactor with the seawater to cool.
The seawater would be contained with Boron which absorbs neutron.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 12, 2011)

Hopefully they can get it cooled down, and soon. I am seeing reports of Cesium being detected near the plant.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Eric.
Three civillians who were within 10 km when hydrogen exploded are confirmed exposure.

Broken building of Reactor No.1
Image from NHK News at 23:45(about 45minutes ago) March 12.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 12, 2011)

Shinpachi and ppopsie, I am glad to hear that you're both safe!

My thoughts and prayers are with Japan and her people


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope the reactor's fissionable material all stayed intact, although if it was outgassing hydrogen, my guess is its just the building which suffered damage (at this point). I'm prayin for the best, here, that this doesn't turn into another Chernobyl. Man, the tree-huggy types are gonna go ape-sh!t over this.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2011)

I am praying for the best here, but I am honestly expecting the worst. I really hope I am wrong, but once this starts it is more than likely only a matter of time. I hope they can get everyone evacuated out as quickly as possible and I pray for everyone over there.

I do question the judgment however of having Nuclear Powerplants in the most earthquake prone area of the world. 

Still lets hope they can get this under control.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 12, 2011)

The coast of Japan shifted 8 feet:

Quake moved Japan coast 8 feet; shifted Earth's axis - CNN.com

Awesome event. Nature is supreme.

MM


----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad you are okay, ppopsie and Shinpachi. Take care.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 12, 2011)

michaelmaltby said:


> The coast of Japan shifted 8 feet:
> 
> Quake moved Japan coast 8 feet; shifted Earth's axis - CNN.com
> 
> ...


 
Dang, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2011)

That is just amazing!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 12, 2011)

Amazing scenes on the news , My thoughts to all affected

Take care guys


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 12, 2011)

Been watching this since it developed. Take care guys!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2011)

Not exactly unexpected, but some European Union type is claiming that Global Warming is at fault for the quake. Probably doesn't know the difference between a subduction zone and seduction prone.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been hearing all sorts of stuff like that too, Old Wizard...including the "super moon" theory...

The one thing that the "global warming" people are missing though, is that Mother Nature has been doing stuff like this for as long as there's been a terra firma, and will most likely continue doing so long after we're all gone...


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 13, 2011)

Absolutely incredible. My thoughts are with the Japanese people. A terrible tragedy.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 13, 2011)

Tragedy indeed. Hope things get better real soon.


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 13, 2011)

Surface wind data. Renewed every ten minutes (normally). Recommend do not touch any buttons.
‹CÛ’¡ | ƒAƒƒ_ƒX


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 13, 2011)

Once I said "I was born in Sendai." or "I'm from Sendai.", every Osaka people asks me "How is your family?" or "What is going on there in fact?" giving me no time to breathe one after another forgetting his/her own business. This time, I have decided to pretend "I was born in Osaka!".

By the way, I recommend all nations in the world not to rely on the nuclear technologies anymore if possible.
Remember earthquake is not the sole factor to cause disaster. There is always chance of accident by human error, deliberate act of sabotage or war.
Once occured, they are easily out of human control.

Following No.1 reactor of Fukushima Dai-ichi nuclear power plant, the building of reactor No.3 is also said in danger of hydrogen explosion now.

No.1 seems stabled after filling the seawater.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2011)

Good that they have #1 stabilized, but it's a shame that it is most likely unusable again because of them using seawater. But I fully understand needing to get it cooled off. Nuclear power is one of those things that is a double edged sword. It is good, clean energy when things are running smoothly, but extremely dangerous when things go wrong (Three Mile Island, Chernobyl, Fukushima). The bad thing is that there are few alternatives out there. 

I have read that there are about six reactors with cooling issues. I hope they can get them all under control. I think the Japanese have suffered enough with the double-whammy of the quake and the tsunami. The last thing they need is a nuclear disaster on top of that.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 13, 2011)

It's good to hear on the news the international reaction to this. UK and US rescue teams already at work with more countries sending teams to help.

BBC News


----------



## javlin (Mar 13, 2011)

This looks 10 times + worst than Katrina so I understand and feel for the people of the affected areas.It will be a tough slog from here on out "Good Luck" sincerely.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2011)

They are reporting now that two different Nuclear Power plants all together are now starting to cause problems as well. This is could really turn ugly.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 13, 2011)

...and now one of the japanese volcanoes - Shinmoedake - have erupted, too, prolly due to the seismic activity.
Damn, the japanese people don't deserve all this!
If only prayers were enough!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2011)

My heart, thoughts and prayers goes out to Japan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2011)

Dam...................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2011)

The country is in our prayers.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep, Aaron.

It seems the Western Pacific is being hit pretty hard in various places on their section of the "Ring of Fire". Could be a rough year, here is hoping it isn't.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 13, 2011)

Dang. Volcanoes, too? If a rather large, green lizard shows up, I honestly won't be surprised. Y'all stay safe, Shinpachi/PPoopsie, my prayers go out to everyone involved.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2011)

Reactor 3 at the Fukushima plant has now blown up. This one looks worse than the previous one.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIZKlaEZMLY_

Before and after shots. Use the mouse to scroll the before and after.
ABC News - Japan Earthquake: before and after


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 14, 2011)

One disaster after another! Lord, give them a break.
On a sobering note: the Cascadia Subduction Zone in the Pacific Northwest has generated monster quakes and huge tsunamis in its history as well.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 14, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Reactor 3 at the Fukushima plant has now blown up. This one looks worse than the previous one.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIZKlaEZMLY_




Wow, Eric! I didn't check that

In my impression, this incident is evidently coming from our commander's misjudgment.
Managers of Tokyo Electric Power Co., Ltd. are still hesitating to kill all reactors they own in their two Fukushima nuclear plants by filling the seawater.
Dai-ichi plant has six reactors and three were in operation when quake hit. On the other hand, Dai-ni(Second) has four and all were in operation when quake hit.

Our government looks only accepting their reports time to time endlessly to make public.

TV news does not tell yet but any of reactor may have serious leak of nuclear fuel sooner or later by its ongoing meltdown inside. They have been evidently wasting time to lose the chance to kill.

What we people can do to protect ourselves will be nothing but to escape as far as possible and never enter the region for hundreds years, though this is still my imagination. 

By the way, I ,as one of the Japanese, do appreciate the maximum supports from you and your countries around the world.

They are so cordial.
Thanks.


Attached image: Press release by Tokyo Electric Power Co., Ltd.

He is saying that water in no.2 reactor may be empty now.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 14, 2011)

Shimpaci, we are watching this on the news every night and you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers. It is a very helpless feeling for all


----------



## Torch (Mar 14, 2011)

+1 !!!!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks MIke and Torch.

Our people would have learned that our own safety must be protected by ourselves.
BTW, cell phones are useless at all. Old type wireless device(walkie talkie?) is useful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2011)

Stay safe Shinpachi! We are all praying for you all over here. 

I really hope that somehow these reactors get under control. Supposedly the USS Ronald Reagan has turned around because it detected high levels of radiation 160km from the Japanese coast.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for your care, Adler.
I'm sorry to hear the radiation detection by the USS Ronald Reagan.
I personally recommend all foreign rescue teams to evacuate from the area immediately.

Media says 100 times radiation was detected in Kita-Ibaragi City (65km south from the plant) this morning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe that is what is happening now. 

The Ronald Reagan and the other ships have been moved out of the area. What is being reported is that the crews detected in one hour the amount of radiation that would normally be exposed to in one month.

The Germans had two "relief teams" in Japan. One is the German THW (Technisches Hilfswerk) which is the Federal Agency for technical and disaster Relief. The other was a private German organization. The private one has been sent home due to the lack of ability to deal with a nuclear environment. The THW is still in place however because they have the ability and training to work in that kind of environment.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Adler for your renewed information.

10 minutes ago on TV, Tokyo Electric Power Co Ltd confirmed that all four reactors of the other Dai-ni(Second) nuclear power plant cooled down.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally, some good news. Stay safe Shinpachi.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 14, 2011)

I heard about the carrier group pulling back due to the radiation detected, but news said it was trace amounts, and they were pulling back to consider options (go ahead and go in, or play it safe). Didn't know the third reactor cut loose, too. Man. I'm really prayin for y'all, Shin/PPoops...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 14, 2011)

I just read that a third explosion has occurred at Fukushima. It looks like reactor #2 has also exploded. Not good.


----------



## ontos (Mar 14, 2011)

My prayers go out to you Shinpachi and your friends and relatives. It is so heartbreaking to see such destruction and suffering. From what I have seen and heard on the news , the Japanese people are well disciplined and face these times with dignity and fortitude. Keep safe my friend.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 15, 2011)

Government says 'safe' but no one believes.
Generally, we are going into the recovery process detouring the nuclear power plants.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2011)

Stay safe Shinpachi.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2011)

Just read where 140,000 people were told to seal themselves indoors as radiation levels have soared. Dang, this is just horrible.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2011)

Fortunately, the winds are currently carrying the radioactivity out toward the sea. If the winds shift south, stay indoors, Shinpachi-san. It looks like the situation with the nuclear power plants is far from over.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody.

About 40 minutes ago, Japan had a relatively large earthquake of M6.0 with the seismic center 10km below Mt. Fuji.
I won't be surprised even if it might erupt.
Anything seems going this time...


----------



## starling (Mar 15, 2011)

Isn't it awful,truely awful


----------



## magnu (Mar 15, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your nation Shinpachi


----------



## mikewint (Mar 15, 2011)

Shinpachi, The aircraft carrier Ronald Regan is off Japan and american helos are flying SAR and spotting missions. additionally the american red cross is accepting donations to aid Japan if anyone is interested


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> I heard about the carrier group pulling back due to the radiation detected, but news said it was trace amounts, and they were pulling back to consider options (go ahead and go in, or play it safe).


 
Yeah that was the private organization. The Federal one is still in Japan.

Also new news:

_WASHINGTON – More U.S. military crews were exposed to radiation Tuesday as the Pentagon ramped up relief flights over a Japan reeling from an earthquake, tsunami and nuclear crisis.

The Defense Department said the Navy started giving anti-radiation pills to some of those exposed, and Americans on two military bases south of Tokyo were advised to stay indoors as much as possible. Meanwhile, U.S. aviation and energy officials also worked with Japanese counterparts on the nuclear developments.

With more aid for victims on the way, the U.S. Navy said it was redirecting three ships to work in the Sea of Japan on the country's west coast rather than risk the hazards of radiation and the debris field in the waters off the east coast.

Sensitive air monitoring equipment on the aircraft carrier USS George Washington detected low levels of radioactivity from the Fukushima Dai-ichi nuclear power plant as the carrier sat pier-side at Yokosuka, Cmdr. Jeff Davis, a spokesman for the U.S. 7th Fleet, said Tuesday_

You can read the rest here:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110315/ap_on_re_us/us_us_japan


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 16, 2011)

Seeing as New Zealand and Japan have had their share of **** happening down here in the ring of fire, and seeing how the potentially earthshaking fault line in Metro Manila lies pretty much right below the street my under-renovation house is, and how it runs right below many residential areas and squatters areas (to give you an idea, Manila proper (not Metro Manila though) is the most densely populated city in the world) in a country which is run by a rather incompetent and corrupt government. I really hope our country's luck doesn't run out.

Japan's had these things happening to them ever since they discovered their land and set foot upon it. They have a competent government and professional disaster response teams and equipment. I wouldn't worry too much about them, I'm certain they will succeed at minimizing their losses and fixing their problems. They lost a world war and countless lives and got bombed into the ground and nuked twice, and yet they're still the richest, most high-tech nation in the largest continent on Earth. I've got faith in their fortitude.

Thoughts and prayers rest with the Japanese and all the other people affected.

And may God have mercy on us


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys again!

Today, Emperor Akihito is said addressed his condolences to the earthquake/tsunami victims and encouragement for the future reconstruction on TV but no one around me paid attention to that.

I don't know how but time has certainly been changed after ww2.
He is not necessarily with us anymore.


----------



## Erich (Mar 17, 2011)

the west coast folk are living in total fear, no iodine tabs to be found, weirdos are circulating much news that there is a radiation cloud over California-Bakersfield right now and my state of Oregon gets it on the morrow.....................help we are all gonna die !!

ah but according to a prophecy of panic web-site we are already got clobbered this past Monday....

enjoy and go have an ice cold one


----------



## javlin (Mar 17, 2011)

Erich I usually reserve the GFS maps and site for hurricane season


----------



## Erich (Mar 17, 2011)

Jav, your fine state will be overwhelmed by radiation on the morning, go create some mayhem


----------



## javlin (Mar 17, 2011)

Erich said:


> Jav, your fine state will be overwhelmed by radiation on the morning, go create some mayhem



Problem is Erich I want to Glow


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't make the people on the West Coast that much crazier can it though Erich 

Some good news: BBC News - Japan quake: Power line laid to Fukushima nuclear plant


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 18, 2011)

People know how it was in Hiroshima and Nagasaki, so they have no excessive reaction so much in Japan, at the moment at least.
They only escape from the region to the western area of Japan or Hokkaido quietly.

BTW, The Japanese may have found out their future great leader this time.
Yukio Edano 46, a lawyer, member of the House of Representatives and the Chief Cabinet Secretary.
His speech is always clear on TV even in the ongoing nuclear crisis and make us the people feel he is always with us.

He was born in Utsunomiya City nearby Tokyo and studied law in Sendai City.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 18, 2011)

Tough times do bring exceptional people to the surface. Hope this will be the instance.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 18, 2011)

Funny you should mention that.....Badass of the Week: Hideaki Akaiwa


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2011)

It's an incredibly great story I didn't know, RabidAlien.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 19, 2011)

No prob! His site is usually fairly accurate, historically, if maybe a tad overblown on the dramatics, blood, violence, and expletives. But frikkin hilarious nonetheless! Its good to hear some good news out of Japan, since all we get from the media is sensationalism, talking heads, and doom.


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2011)

be well Shin. the local experten are saying before the following Sunday were suppose to get a big one ..................earthquake over and above 9.0.

fun eh ?


----------



## imalko (Mar 19, 2011)

_Saturday, 19 Mar 2011, Belgrade, Serbia_
*From Belgrade To Japan*

New message of encouragement to the people of Japan was sent from the city center within the action "Belgrade To Japan”. Citizens dressed in red and white shirts have formed the Japanese flag with their bodies. All those who gathered today in Republic Square in Belgrade are bind by the feeling of respect and admiration for Japanese culture and the desire to support a country that, as they say, has done much for us. With Minute of silence citizens paid their respects to those injured and perished in the earthquake and tsunami. 

As a contribution citizens were able to purchase origami figures at a symbolic price. The money will be sent to the people in Japan. In addition to this Japanese Embassy in Serbia opened a special bank account to raise funds. 

“We are fascinated by the dignity and calmness of the Japanese people, despite the tragedy that has befallen them and wish to help in some way," is one of the messages that could be heard in Belgrade today.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2011)

What warm wishes we have from around the world!
Thank you very much!!


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't express my desire for wanting to physically help in such matters enough, Nature is both devastingly beatiful and also beatifully devastating.
Hoping for more survivors, wishing all persons involved swift knowledge of those unaccounted for and for all conducting searches, restoration of basic services infrastructure, surviving, providing local civic aid, the safest of can be expected times recoveries.

Since the many natural events I have seen on the news in my (so far,) 32 years, what is required to be an sanctioned rescuer or if anyone here might know what is entailed; for informative purposes, peace of mind, knowledge and a need to know?
I've only ever noticed this feeling growing since Christchurch; well erm, like Turkey's series of quakes in the 90's, so the along the Ring during the 10's... If a imaginary line through Icelands volcaneo, the magnetic core of the Earth, that it'd be close to a important fault near NZ - delayed reaction of crustal materials involved harmonic ripples


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree razor Nature is beautiful but disaster is tragic.
Photos that media did not introduce.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 24, 2011)

Dang. They should've released those photos. They're....striking.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 25, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Dang. They should've released those photos. They're....striking.


 
Agree. Then maybe the help sould've come a lot faster...or something.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 26, 2011)

I appreciate your courage to comment, RabidAlien and BikerBabe.

The Japanese did not make war this time but as many as estimated 30,000 were killed by the quake and tsunami. Besides, the nuclear powerplant crisis is still going on.

I can't find out any proper reasons why people must kill people in the war anymore.


----------



## Erich (Mar 26, 2011)

its called evil intentions Shin. prayers are with you and your kin during this tough, terrible time.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Erich.
This will be a good lesson for us again.
I appreciate your supports.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2011)

Dear Shinpachi.

Japan and all of her people - living and dead - are definitely in my prayers these days, but I must admit that I've got nothing but a sorrow-tinged admiration and incredible deep respect for the people who do what they can to work on the Fukushima nuclear power plant.
They of all people know a lot more about what they're dealing with, compared with those of us far away that only has a somewhat faint idea - and yet they struggle to save their families and country from a much worse catastrophe than the earthquake, however impossible that might sound. 
Sonkei.
I pray for them and I pray for their families.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you very much Bikerbabe for your great respect and prayer for us.
It sounds too much.

What I am surprised now is the fact that President of Tokyo Electric Power Co Ltd does not come out from his office, saying he overworked. This is their real nature of old men who have been enjoying high salary with no sweat in our society. Sad.

I appreciate again for your fullest supports!


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad to hear you are ok my friend. Hopefully things will become easier soon..


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2011)

Unbelievable series of photo's....


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Paul and Wayne for your care.

Yesterday, a Chinese patrol plane was reported approached to the Japanese southern islands Senkaku of the territorial argument between two nations in order to check our defense system after the earthquake.

We all laughed.
They seem having nothing to do with the chivalry.
This has also been a good chance for us to know what they are.


----------



## Torch (Apr 5, 2011)

Some further video of the tsunami,still unbelievable......http://freevideocoding.com/flvplayer.swf?file=http%3A%2F%2Fflash.vx.roo.com%2FstreamingVX%2F63056%2F1458%2F20110311_japan_wave_successions_sky_1000k.mp4&autostart=true


----------



## ppopsie (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for all of your assistance extended to us so that we survivors can live at least for now especially to the US armed forces and its personnel in Japan. Having no means for assistance other than donating and watching TV, I am now using my own time for making the 1/32 Mustangs in three different models, all from scratch. If the situation turns in favor to us and if I could get through, or can survive this thing, then I will upload the detail of the Mustang models on the modeling section. I promise that.


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice Stangs' there Ppopsie

Continued wishes, and hopes of oldmen being more honest than before. 
I think in future hindsight, the events and their effects will be for joint public private accountablity, like the 1274 Invasion was for the Tradition of Individualistic Combat (exclueding Dueling naturally). 
And the current situation(s) becoming more stablised, news is dropping off rapidly in UK - the hegeomny of conceivably more corrupt press (much more than it was believed to be; since it also is used for/by police, anti-terroristism, spies spying etc too,) focuses general population attention elsewhere.
My thoughts are still with all invloved, hoping to add to their Shitno, Bhuddist, Christian, Aetheist etc, beliefs to surmount these events.

I'd virtually like to post a wooden docket at a Shinto/Bhuddist Shrine for the People of Japan, expressing hope, wishes of a quick resolution and better clearer managment public accountability (should events be serious enough to warrent them; as currently, it certiantly is).


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 8, 2011)

In my impression watching news, Japanese goverment seems beginning to admit at last that all fuel rods of three reactors have been melted down to stay on the bottom of drywell. My concern is how efficiently and quickly they are going to collect the leaking tens of thousand tons of radioactivity pollution water to recycle as coolant.


----------



## drgondog (Apr 9, 2011)

Shinpachi - I am late to this thread but my prayers are with you and all the families of the fallen, and those workers that will also fall at the Nuclear plant - we all know they willingly exposed themselves to almost certain lethal exposures.

The individual courage of the Japanese people is legendary, and never moreso than now. Godspeed.

PS - I have to laugh at myself when I recall my exposure to my first earthquake as a young child in Japan in the late 40's.. it might have been a 6 - and I have no comprehension what a '1000x' more magnitude means.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm glad to hear from you again, drgondog and appreciate your so cordial warm words for us.

Our government is idiot but the US scientists team in Tokyo seems kicking up their a** with many appropriate advices.

Also, Russia is reported offered their polluted water treatment facility which is movable and was used for Chernobyl today.

Very helpful and thankful for the kindest and immediate aid from around the world.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope you alll come through this well, and my thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope you are doing well Ppopsie and Shinpachi. Stay safe over there!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for your care Airframes and Vassili Zaitzev!

The incidents this time has been a good opportunity for us to filter who is useful or not to solve problems which are coming up one after another.

The people are hard to survive kicking down or neglecting those incompetent politicians, bureaucrats and corporate executives though such reality is not necessarily coming up to the surface. That is a sort of traditional tacit understanding among the people as I have never witnessed that here are so many constructive arguments about the futue of nation on the net as well as media.

Recovery is going on detouring the Fukushima area and the prime minister Kan though he is still hard to recover his respects from the people. A media says "He is the biggest obstacle to recover the nation now. If we should show any respect to our leader, let's place it on our Emperor temporarily as he is harmless."
Sad.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2011)

Shinpachi, there is always going to be the political aftermath of a disaster, especially one of this magnatude.

I can think of a number of places where I'd like to see nature visit this sort of devestation on, but certainly not on Japan and her people.

Please be careful, both you and Ppopsie...thoughts and prayers to both your families and your nation for a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks GG for your kindest care for us as always!

Yesterday, we had the nationwide local elections and the prime minister Mr.Kan's party DPJ set back.
That is a good news at the moment.
Thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2011)

For your basic knowledge about the Japanese Disaster management system, please let me introduce it as follows.

(English information issued by Asian Disaster Reduction Center
and Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency of Japan)

*General Disaster management system*

1. Administrative system
Japan has three (3) administrative levels of governance; national, prefectural and municipal. Each level of governments has its own disaster management organizations, policy frameworks and budgets. When disasters occur, municipalities respond first. In case disasters are large in scale beyond their capacity, national and prefectural governments provide every possible support.

2. Legal system, legal framework
The cornerstone of legislation on disaster risk reduction is the Disaster Countermeasures Basic Act enacted in 1961.

Main Features of the Act 2
• Responsibilities of national and local governments as well as the private sector and people
• Organization of multi-sectoral coordination bodies for disaster management at the national and local levels
• Disaster management planning system
• Basic actions to be taken in each phase of the disaster management cycle: prevention/preparedness, emergency response, and recovery/rehabilitation
• Annual Government Official Report on Disaster Countermeasures

A number of laws are enacted to address all the phases of disaster reduction.
For example, Large-scale Earthquake Countermeasures Special Act and Earthquake Disaster Management Special Measures Act for building nation and communities resilient to disasters.

Disaster Relief Act and Act Regarding Special Measures to Weigh the Preservation of Rights and Profits of the Victims of Specified Disasters for immediate support to the affected populations and local authorities.

Act Concerning Support for Reconstructing Livelihoods of Disaster Victims and Act Concerning Special Financial Support to Deal with Designated Disasters of Extreme Severity for better recovery to safer communities.

3. Structure of disaster management
(Cabinet Office and the Minister of State for Disaster Management)

All the line ministries and agencies have responsibility to take actions related to disaster reduction within their own mandate. The Cabinet Office is responsible for formulating basic policies, strategies and guidelines for disaster reduction and for securing coordination of government disaster reduction activities.

A post of Minister of State for Disaster Management was newly established in the Cabinet in 2001 who takes lead in the responsibilities for disaster reduction in the Natural Government.

(Central Disaster Management Council)
Under the Disaster Countermeasures Basic Act, the Central Disaster Management Council was formed to ensure multi-ministerial and multi-sectoral involvement in disaster reduction in a coordinated manner.

The Prime Minister is its Chair and the Minister of State for Disaster Management supports the Chair. Not only all the Ministers but also Heads of relevant public corporations such as the Bank of Japan, the Japanese Red Cross Society, NHK (public broadcasting corporation) and NTT (telecommunication company) , and some academic experts are the member of the Council.

The Council formulates the Disaster Management Basic Plan and other basic policies, strategies and guidelines.

4. Priority on disaster risk management
Reducing damage caused by disasters, especially sudden on-set earthquakes and tsunamis, through wider involvement of all the stakeholders in disaster reduction activities is continuously required. Among others the prioritized issues are as follows:

(1)Decrease the number of casualties by earthquakes
• Retrofit/rebuild old existing houses and buildings
• Affix furniture and adhere protective films on old windows
• Encourage companies to make Business Continuity Plan (BCP)

(2)Decrease the number of casualties by tsunamis
• Distribute tsunami hazard maps
• Disseminate tsunami warnings effectively
• Ensure that people are evacuated to safe places

(3)Further decrease the number casualties by typhoons and floods
• Provide early evacuation alerts for the elderly and disabled
• Distribute flood hazard maps

*Disaster management plan*

Based on the Disaster Management Basic Act, the Central Disaster Management Council formulates and reviews the Basic Disaster Management Plan (latest amendments in July 2005). In accordance with the Basic Plan, all the government ministries and agencies as well as designated major public corporations formulate their own Disaster Management Operation Plan. All the local authorities also formulate their own Local Disaster Management Plan.

Disaster reduction perspectives are incorporated into relevant development plans such as Comprehensive National Development Plan, Social Infrastructure Development Priority Plan, Land Use Plan and urban and rural planning

Budget size on national level
Disaster risk reduction is covered in the budget of national and local governments. At the national level, the annual budget for disaster risk reduction is approximately $ 34 billion, which is about 5% of the total general-account budget expenditure.

*Progress and situations of the Hyogo Framework for Action (HFA)*

Among others the recent prioritized efforts for the implementation of the HFA in Japan are as follows:
1. Ensure that disaster risk reduction is a national and a local priority with a strong institutional basis for implementation

(a) Initiated nation-wide movement for disaster reduction
A committee on the promotion of nation-wide movement for disaster reduction was established under the Central Disaster Management Council in July 2005 with members from various stakeholders to formulate basic plan of action for the nation-wide movement.

(b) Formulated Earthquake Disaster Reduction Strategy
The Central Disaster Management Council formulated Earthquake Disaster Reduction Strategy in March 2005, which set an overarching goal to halve estimated damage caused by possible large-scale earthquakes and tsunamis in the next decade.

2. Identify, assess and monitor disaster risks and enhance early warning

(c) Promoting hazard mapping for various disasters such as earthquakes, tsunamis, volcanic eruptions and floods at community level

(d) Enhancing early warning capabilities for all the possible disasters including thorough R&D for emergency earthquake alerts by using the arrival time difference of P and S waves of earthquakes

3. Use knowledge, innovation and education to build a culture of safety and resilience at all levels.

(e) Promoting disaster reduction education for school children including thorough participation-oriented events to involve children in practical disaster exercises

4. Reduce the underlying risk factors

(f) Promoting rebuilding and retrofitting of old houses and buildings vulnerable to earthquakes

To accomplish a strategic goal to decrease the ratio of old housed from 25% to 10% in ten years, the Government is increasing the budget for subsidies and developing a new tax reduction policy for building safer houses.

(g) Promoting efforts of the private sector to make Business Continuity Plan (BCP)

5. Strengthen disaster preparedness for effective response at all levels

(h) Formulating emergency contingency planning in response to possible large-scale earthquakes such as Tonanka and Nankai Earthquake


*Nuclear Safety*
(Information by Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency of Japan - NISA)

.... to be continued.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2011)

*Nuclear Safety*
(Information by Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency of Japan - NISA)

NISA Performs safety regulation of nuclear energy based on the Act on the Regulation of Nuclear Source Material, Nuclear Fuel Material and Reactors or Electricity Business Act.

EPR Information for local residents

In nuclear emergency situation, collecting precise information released by National Government or local governments and acting calmly is extremely important.

All nuclear facilities in Japan have sufficient barrier to prevent from radiation exposure of public, even if serious accident happens. This means public members have enough time to take action for protect themselves from radiation exposure.

Following information is a reference for public in case of nuclear emergency.

Collecting information

National Government and local governments disseminate accident information to public in advance using various ways.

Practically, Emergency Radio, Cable Television, Cable Radio, public broadcasting and internet are such disseminating way.

Important thing is collecting precise information.

Notes to collecting information

When you know an accident of nuclear facility, taking following action is important.

・Do not panic. Making information share/exchange among neighbors
・If you find handicapped people, please support them
・Stay calm. Do not believe demagoguery
・Refrain to use telephone to allow smooth emergency measures

Direction issued by governments

National Government and local governments issue following direction to local residents depend on the estimation of radiation influence.

（1） Estimated dose is sufficiently low: “Sheltering” 
（2） Estimated dose can be higher than 1 above and countermeasure for reducing the influence of radiation dose: “Sheltering to concrete building” 
（3） Estimating dose is high: “Evacuation” 

Criteria for issuing the direction of protective action

The Nuclear Safety Commission proposes these criteria in the “Regulatory Guide: Emergency Preparedness for Nuclear Facilities.” 

Sheltering

When progress of accident of nuclear facility is found, local governments issue direction “Sheltering”, as a preliminary measure. At this stage, there is no need to rush.

Notes, in case of “Sheltering to concrete building” is issued

When this direction is issued, you shall go to nearest concrete building as soon as possible. Concrete building provides effective radiation shield. There is designated building in each segment of area. 

Please attention to the information provided by television, radio or Emergency Preparedness Radio and taking following action.

・Shut-down electricity, close gas valve
・Close and lock all windows and doors
・Support handicapped personnel, if necessary
・Stay calm 

Difference between concrete building and other building

Radiation is classified as “Alpha Ray”, “Beta Ray”, “Gamma Ray” and “neutron.” 

Alpha Ray and Beta Ray is relatively easy to shield. 

Gamma Ray and neutron has relatively high permeability. 

Thick concrete can shield these not only Alpha and Beta Rays but also Gamma Ray and neutron.

Based on this nature, stay inside concrete building is preferable when radiation is high.


Notes, in case of “Evacuation” is issued

“Evacuation” is issued when evacuate to safe place is required due to higher radiation dose is expected.

Evacuation point is designated in advance. Attention to information of television, radio or emergency radio. 

Additionally, knowing your designated evacuation point in advance is important.

・Shut-down electricity, close gas valve
・Close and lock all windows and doors
・Stay calm
・Refrain to use personal own vehicle. Taking prepared bus is desirable.
・Follow instruction of evacuation point staff

Taking Stable Iodine pill

One of the harmful radioactive materials released from nuclear facility is radioactive Iodine. 

When radioactive Iodine is taken into body by breath or eating, it is concentrated in thyroid and can be 

lead to disease such as thyroid cancer. To take stable Iodine in advance, concentrate of radioactive Iodine 

in thyroid can be avoided.

Stable Iodine pill is in stock at City Hall or local health center offices, etc. When release of radioactive 

Iodine is expected, stable Iodine pill is distributed to each evacuation point, however, taking stable 

Iodine pill shall be done under supervision of medical expert.

Food Restriction

To prevent from radiation exposure caused by eating contaminated food, “Food Restriction” can be applied. 

As an amount of radioactive Iodine, when more than 300 Bq/kg in case of drinking water or milk, more than 

2,000 Bq/kg in case of vegetable, is found, it is considered to issue “Food Restriction.”

When foods can be contaminated, restriction of eating them or selling them can be ordered. 

Please follow the instruction disseminated from television, radio or emergency radio.


Recommended clothes and packages

Clothes which do not expose skin are preferable, especially, hooded overcoat is recommended. Wearing boots and glove is better in rainy or snowy weather.

The package for evacuation, flash light, mobile radio and several changes of clothing, etc. shall be included. 

These items are not only for nuclear emergency but also for general emergency. 

Therefore, preparing such emergency package is recommended.


Contact
Nuclear Emergency Preparedness Division

Thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2011)

They finally admitted that it as bad as Chernobyl. Good luck over there guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks again Adler for your care.
People who need good luck at the moment are those who are still staying in the polluted area disregarding the warning.
Others are beginning to enjoy the baseball tournament which started yesterday.
It will be a long way, maybe three to four years, before a situation is settled.
I'm going to restart my CG work too.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a warning map I edited for my friends in Fukushima.
Red, orange and yellow show the area in danger.
Data of the US Department of Energy is very useful with many thanks!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 14, 2011)

You can check NHK news online in English.
Contents are same as the Japanese watch on local TV.
You will be able to know what's going on here almost in realtime.
NHK World


----------

